# plaques for sale



## MOHunter3462 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey I do quite a few european mounts and decided to start selling some plaques on the web. My plaque is interchangable to a pedastal mount or a wall mount. If you are interested you can see a picture of one in my profile under my photo album. PM me if you would like to buy one. Please let me know a color of wood, they come in oak but I can make it out of whatever you want (costs varies). $50 tyd thanks


----------



## morrisob (Dec 22, 2009)

What angle is the moutn when it is on the wall?


----------



## skinsandfins (Dec 27, 2009)

got any pics of them and how do you cut them out?


----------



## MOHunter3462 (Mar 16, 2008)

About 32 degrees, really depends on how the rack looks on different angles. I hand do all my mounts, band saw and hand router. The picture I added is of the pedastal mount but it also converts to the wall mount.


----------

